# [H - EU-Gul'dan] Such a Thing rekrutiert!



## Sat-Doofy (19. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um unser Roster für Ulduar Hardmodes sowie die nachfolgenden 25er Raidinstanzen zu vervollständigen suchen wir noch Spieler!

*Insbesondere suchen wir folgende Klassen/Specs (Stand: 14.05.2009): *


*
[*]Hunter
[*]Warlock
[*]Priest (Holy/Disc)
[*]Druid (Feral oder Resto)
[*]Deathknight (DPS oder Tank)
[*]Shaman (Enhancement oder Elemental)
*

*Darüber hinaus berücksichtigen wir stets außergewöhnliche Bewerbungen von Spielern anderer Klassen. Sprich uns ingame an, wenn du dir nicht sicher bist, ob sich eine Bewerbung lohnen könnte.*

*Wer wir sind: *

Such a Thing ist eine im Sommer 2006 gegründete World of Warcraft Raidgilde auf EU-Gul'dan (PvP - Blutdurst). 
Wir spielen Horde und haben bisher unter anderem folgendes erreicht (alle folgenden Rankingangaben entstammen www.wowprogress.com): 



*WoW Classic:*
Mit dem Four Horsemen Kill vom 19.11.2006 haben wir alle vier Wings in Naxxramas gecleared und damit Sapphiron erreicht. 

*The Burning Crusade:*
Black Temple haben wir mit dem Illidan Stormrage Kill vom 26.08.2007 absolviert. 
M'uru haben wir am 15.05.2008 getötet (world 12th). 
Sunwell Plateau haben wir mit dem Kil'jaden Kill vom 17.06.2008 absolviert (world 33rd). 

*Wrath of the Lich King:*
Naxxramas Heroic haben wir am 18.11.2008 mit unserem Kel'Thuzad Kill gecleared (world 23rd). 
Am 03.12.2008 haben wir das "The Immortal" Achievement abgeschlossen (world 1st).
Sartharion mit 3 Drachen haben wir im Heroic-Modus zum ersten mal am 11.12.2008 besiegt. 
Desweiteren haben viele unserer Spieler das "Glory of the Raider" und "Heroic: Glory of the Raider" Achievement abgeschlossen. 

In Ulduar haben wir am 20.04.2009 Yogg-Saron getötet. 
Außerdem haben wir am 10.05.2009 Thorim und am 11.05.2009 Hodir im Hardmode besiegt.


*Unsere nächsten Ziele: *

Unser nächstes Ziel: Algalon the Observer.
Um dieses Ziel zu erreichen fehlen uns im Moment noch die Hardmode-Kills von Freya und Mimiron, an denen wir entsprechend derzeit arbeiten.
Hardmodes, die nicht direkt für Algalon gebraucht werden nebenbei natürlich auch in jeder freien Minute versucht.

*Unsere Raidzeiten während Progress:  *


Montag bis Donnerstag: 18:45 Uhr - 0 Uhr
Sonntag: 15:45 Uhr - 0 Uhr

Außerhalb der Progress-Phasen farmen wir den vorhandenen 25er Content in der Regel mit 2 Raidgruppen an je 1-2 Tagen.

*Was wir von dir insbesondere erwarten: *

Du bist ein exzellenter Spieler 
Du hast mindestens T7,5 äquivalentes Gear mit allen entsprechenden Gems und Enchants 
Du hast umfangreiche PvE Erfahrung und Spaß daran, neue Encounter zu erlernen 
Du kannst während Progress-Phasen mindestens 4 Tage in der Woche raiden
Du kannst Teamspeak uneingeschränkt benutzen
Dein PC und deine Internetverbindung sind sehr zuverlässig

*Was du des Weiteren gerne haben darfst: *


Die Fähigkeit, verschiedene Specs oder sogar Klassen zu spielen
Interesse an PvP und Arena



*Falls du Lust auf Such a Thing bekommen hast - auch wenn du vielleicht nicht alle Anforderungen erfüllst - so schau für weitere Informationen auf www.suchathing.de vorbei. 

Falls du Fragen an uns hast, stehen dir ingame die Spieler Knoxsi, Ryou oder Kruzadê bereit. *




*Danke für deine Aufmerksamkeit, die SaT Leitung*


----------



## Sat-Doofy (24. März 2009)

/bump


----------



## Sat-Doofy (1. April 2009)

Update


----------



## Sat-Doofy (8. April 2009)

update


----------



## Sat-Doofy (25. April 2009)

/bump


----------



## Sat-Doofy (14. Mai 2009)

Update


----------

